# Coastal site in E Spain



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi

I am just planning next summers trip (which has been downscaled in mileage from my earlier thoughts) and would like to stay on a site in E Spain on the coast for a week next summer. We have never been to the area so am all ears. I would rather stay in the N or Mid area rather than the further down for this trip if poss....

Could anyone advise a site that is

- On the coast (views out of the rear window would be GREAT...on the beach even better)
- Has on site facilities like a pool, bar, restaurant
- Is walkable into the nearest village/town with more bars, restuarants etc

By walkable I mean 10 mins bimble MAX on flat ground. My wife has MS so cant manage any distance at all (even on a good day)

Cheers folks

Graham


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Graham

We like Bon Repos at Santa Susanna (Malgrat). Research in online, it 

has everything you ask but .....maybe just a slightly longer walk into 

town.

It's close to the railway station too, less than 1 hour to central 

Barcelona and close to the Costa Brava resorts.

Hope this helps but I'm sure you'll get lots of suggestions from other 

Forum members.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Not my style of camping but Camping La Masia at Blanes seems to have everything you're looking for.

41.66593, 2.77848

A big site that would be buzzing in high season but right in the town centre and close to a level promenade. 

I spent a couple of nights there last year.

I think it's on the MHF database.


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

We've not been there ourselves but have friends who love this site at L'Estartit near Girona, and have been going there for some years.

www.campinglesmedes.com


----------

